# Judges Class in Indiana



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2008)

Well then plan a trip to Ole Virginia the next weekend and judge Que and Cruz.      Good luck with the class.  You will learn a lot.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 13, 2008)

Val and I work the class every year, (at Oink) It's a great time, plus every year we learn more. Jerry and Linda do a great job!  It's a lot of fun! It's kind of funny as every one looks like a deer in the head lights at first. (we were) Take a note book and enjoy! It's a very informative. Plus you get to meet folk that have the same disorder as we all do.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 13, 2008)

ISBBQ said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm, I think you answered your own question.     It's okay, were all friends here. Welcome to the club.     Now Dallas? That's a whole deal different!


----------

